# wobbly stair wood railing



## jbob (Nov 24, 2006)

These over the post systems with outward volute and no bottom
newel post are notorius for loosening over the years. A real
pain in the neck to fix.

The best solution is to remove the balusters on the riser that
supports the volute, and install a newel post with one of the
many bolt-down hardwares that are available.

Sorry, but toe-nailing the balusters won't help for long.
The rail will be loose again within a few days of normal
use.


----------

